# Anne Hathaway war wegen ihrem Kurzhaarschnitt untröstlich



## beachkini (15 Juli 2012)

​
Für ihre Rolle der "Fantine" in "Les Misérables" musste sich Hollywood-Schauspielerin Anne Hathaway einen raspelkurzen Pixie-Schnitt schneiden und trug ihn seitdem, so wirkte es zumindest auf die Öffentlichkeit, selbstbewusst von Termin zu Termin.

Die 29-Jährige gestand, dass das nicht von Anfang an so war. Der Haarschnitt sei ihre Idee gewesen und deswegen hatte sie nicht erwartet, dass der Schock so groß ausfallen würde:

"Ich wollte es schon lange machen und ich wusste, mein Charakter macht das auch, also bot ich dem Regisseur an, mir die Haare abzuschneiden und er sagte 'Ja'." Je näher der Friseurtermin dann kam, desto mulmiger wurde Anne zumute.

Als ihre Haare schließlich ab waren, hätte sie stundenlang geweint und sei untröstlich gewesen. 

Letzten Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ing-building-new-york-city-13-07-2012-x3.html


----------



## Buterfly (15 Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich sehen wir sie bald wieder in langen Haaren :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Juli 2012)

sie werden schon wieder wachsen :thumbup:


----------

